# Anyone using the Easton EC70 carbon wing bar?



## teleguy57 (Apr 23, 2006)

Still on my quest to learn about bars, and the specs in the Performance sale info (reach 78, drop 152) look like it would work well for me. No reviews posted on this bar yet; anyone here using it, and have feedback on stiffness, overall shape?


----------



## gambo2166 (Oct 20, 2004)

The shape of the tops are ok the drops a great very stiff. So far so good got about 1000 miles on mine..


----------

